# Broken Ladies Watch Movements



## Petel1983 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi All,

I have been looking round the internet and have contacted a number of watch repair shops and have been directed to this forum.

I am looking to buy a number of watch movements to make into jewellry, the make and shape of the watch movement are not important, but if possible smaller movements in multiples would be ideal.

The movements i am after are the mechanical type that have jewels in them, I have photos if anyone want to see but i dont know how to post them on here.

Any help in this would be greatly appreciated as i have currently ran out of ideas. :notworthy:

thanks

Petel1983


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

This link will help you to upload those pictures.









My link


----------



## Petel1983 (Aug 25, 2010)

hi Sam,

thanks for the tip the type i am after are here

http://www.pensandwatches.com/_pages/hamilton_watch_movements.html

again, the make of the watch is irrelevant, i dont need good quality makes, i am after as many as possible as my current supplier has decided to retire, at the moment i am paying Â£1 per broken movement and buying in 100's.

thanks

Pete


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Petel1983 said:


> my current supplier has decided to retire


Your watchmaker, who supplies you with the movements he breaks (100's!!!) has decided to retire? Hardly surprising! 

Get your post count up and I'll be happy to drop a PM if anything turns up. I have a few old ladies watches kicking about that have come as parts of job-lots I've bought, and that I'd be happy to part with for the cost of postage - a couple of quid.

Can't help as far as bulk buying, but I always follow Fellows & Sons auctions (Birmingham). There is a specialist watch auction coming up in a few weeks and there are always job lots of broken watches (ahem, 'projects'! lmao) up for grabs on the cheap.

Best of luck fella.

Kev.


----------



## Petel1983 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Kev,

Thanks for the reply, i think my supplier used to buy the broken movements at auction and just sell me the ones he didnt use for spares, either that or he was the worst watchmaker in the history of the world.

A couple of quid sounds good to me how would you like me to send the money? paypal?

thanks for the tip about the auction, i will go have a look at it now.

Pete


----------



## Petel1983 (Aug 25, 2010)

Kev,

Just had a look at the Fellowes site and registered for the next auction, looks like a decent site and may be very useful.

Any idea about what kind of prices i should expect for job lots? and how many watches would be in a job lot?

Sorry if this sounds a stupid question, never been to an autcion before.

Pete


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

No idea what to expect price wise, sorry.

Like I said, get your post count up and once your at the magic 50 you can stick a wanted post up, then I'll have a dig about and see what I can send your way.

Pleeeease don't speed post your way there though - there is no quicker way to pi55 off the forum regulars.

Get involved and folk will be happy to help you out.

Kev.


----------



## Petel1983 (Aug 25, 2010)

ok thanks again Kev, help is much appreciated.


----------

